# how often do you give baths?



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

So I have had Lilly almost 2 weeks (such a wonderful two weeks) She was groomed last friday, but recently discovered my backyard. She loves going outside with my beagle and run around and get her feet all wet and dirty. How often is it ok to give baths? Also when I do give her a bath can I use my personal blow dryer on her? 

Thanks for the help
Amber


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I usually bath my girls every 1-3 weeks. I think it depends on the quality of your shampoo and conditioner. If you have good products that are not going to dry there skin out by washing them more often then you can was them every week.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Amber--so glad you're having fun with Lily! She's a cutie!
Perri gets a bath about every 10 days. I did read when I got him that in general dogs should never have baths more than every few weeks bc it dries out their skin ect ect but obviously those people didn't have Malts! I've read on here though that most people have about the same bathing schedule as me. Also, Perri has never seemed to have any skin problems from his baths. I'm letting Perri grow into a full coat, and he starts to look like such a little moppet so quickly, so frequent baths really are a must with him LOL! Besides, he sleeps with me so I don't want a dirty dog in my bed! When he is washed, my sheets are too!
I read in your post that Lily's feet get dirty from being outside--Perri's do too. I use a waterless shampoo to clean his feet when that happens, it really helps.
Also, about the hair dryer, just make sure you use one that has different heat settings, and use the low setting for drying Lily so that it doesn't burn her skin or damage her coat. Hope this helps!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

you could rinse her with water  instead of giving her a full bath.
thats what i do because my little booger loves to go in mud and play play play... then she looks at her mommy and smiles.

I give her a bath 2nd week of the month, and then she goes to the groomers the 4th week for her full bath nail trimming etc (end of the month).


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Amber:

I hope you are doing great.

I give the hounds a bath every Sunday. My wife, Karry, gave me an old hair dryer that I use that has variable settings for output and heat.

I have been using the Bless the Beasts puppy shampoo.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

When I first got Jeffery (don't know why), I bathed him every 4-5 days. Now he mostly gets a bath once per week unless he gets really dirty/stinky before the week is up.

I think, if you condition well to keep the skin and hair healthy and from drying out, you can bathe as often as you like. I blow Jeff with my blow dryer on the low setting.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you for all the helpful advice, I think I will use the waterless shampoo to keep her looking clean. Take her to the groomer once a month and bath her once myself a month. If the waterless shampoo doesn't do the job I will just add a bath everyonce in awhile.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bath Tango once a week..usually on Sunday. I clean his feet with wipes to get off any dirt during the week. I use the hairdryer on a low setting to dry him.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is loving the backyard, now that all snow is melted. He has been a mess for weeks! I end up rinsing his feet and face every time we come in







After I rinse his feet and face I dry him a bit with the hair dryer, spray on some leave in conditioner and brush the wet hair. It's a bit of a hassel, but he won't stop digging! 

I now give him a bath every 2-3 weeks, depending on just how dirty he gets. I also keep baby wipes by the back door and if it's just a little dirt I can wipe him with those. 

I had a lot of problems when I first started giving him baths- he seemed to mat so bad, then I invested in the Chris Christensen products, and they have made a _world_ of difference. It makes baths and brushings so much easier. Wilson actually doesn't fight when I comb him now! He will actually flop over and let me comb him for as long as I want!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm with Julie and Tango ... once a week on Sunday nights with my hair dryer on low. Ashley - when you say waterless shampoo -- do you mean the wipes? Noelle's not been to the groomer at all yet. I wanted to wait until she had all of her shots and had been spayed and healed. I'm probably a little paranoid and nervous about this ... but I just want to make sure she's A-OK before going. Thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bathing once a week won't hurt them at all. If the skin gets a little dry (which mine don't) try a different
conditioner. 
Also, you can spot bathe inbetween baths. I do this a lot. If they get dirty feet or mouths, I use the
waterless shampoo and then towel dry or rinse with water and towel dry. Voila! Good to go til the next

time..and there's always a next time!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Kim-
Waterless shampoo is a shampoo that comes in a spray that you don't have to rinse off. You just spray it on, rub it in, and towel off. I just use it on Perri's feet. It really is a must-have for me! 
The kind I have is BioGroom that I got from a pet store. However, CC makes some called Show Off that is probably a lot better if you can't find any near you.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi everyone-

i bathe lola every saturday- she's probally not that dirty but i like a clean doggy sleeping in my bed and laying on the couch! i hear everyone saying using a quality shampoo/conditioner is important if you're doing weekly bathing.....i would either like to buy bless the beast or cc products!? any recomendations? also, my groomer used Relief on lola and she came back very soft, anyone heard of this also? thanks, sorry to ask another question!!! im a confused mommy!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

When we first got Maggie, I washed her faithfully every week.......and I groomed her myself for the first year and a half of her life (poor baby..haha). When I finally took her to a groomer (and an excellent one at that), she asked me not to groom Maggie so often. Not only does it dry out the skin, but it also causes increased matting. She was right. I quit bathing her so often and the matting did decrease. I use CC products so I know they are good ones..........anyway, Maggie and Molly and I are much happier now that the baths are 2-3 weeks apart now.

Boy...that waterless shampoo idea for the feet sounds super dooper!! Thanks for the idea. Will have to get some for my girls!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never found bathing less creates less matting. Just the opposite for mine. Dirt and dust have always been a problem when it comes to matting. That's why bathing fairly often is important if you are growing
coat. Maybe it's the type of shampoo/conditioner that is causing the problem. Some are definitely drying.

I use Bio Groom waterless shampoo for spot cleaning and love it. It's cheaper than CC and just as effective.
The bottle I have has a tiny pour spout. I don't like sprays as it might get in their eyes.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi everyone-

i bathe lola every saturday- she's probally not that dirty but i like a clean doggy sleeping in my bed and laying on the couch! i hear everyone saying using a quality shampoo/conditioner is important if you're doing weekly bathing.....i would either like to buy bless the beast or cc products!? any recomendations? also, my groomer used Relief on lola and she came back very soft, anyone heard of this also? thanks, sorry to ask another question!!! im a confused mommy!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've tried both and I like bless the beast better. CC seemed to dry out the girls fur.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Since I got Jinx (he was 9 weeks old) he takes a bath every Sunday clockwise. Never missed a bath and his skin is not dry at all. He always smells delicious.

Please send me the web site for bless the beast shampoo. Thank you.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky goes to the groomers every 3 weeks and in between, he gets bathed twice a week. We have to do that because I am allergic to him and if we go longer than 3 or 4 days, my symptoms increase.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Bucky goes to the groomers every 3 weeks and in between, he gets bathed twice a week. We have to do that because I am allergic to him and if we go longer than 3 or 4 days, my symptoms increase.[/B]



what shampoo and conditioner do you use so that his skin doesn't dry out?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=185844
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is called White Pearl - it is a conditoning shampoo and conditioner. We also spray him with an aloe and lanolin spray for dogs so that he doesn't get dry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I always give Matilda a bath once a week. I use to use my hair blower on low, but I bought a professional tabletop dryer, I like it because it has more settings and being it is a tabletop one I have both hands free. I agree you need a good shampoo and conditioner. I do wash Matilda's face daily, she hates it, but I try and keep her as clean as possible, because she sleeps with me.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Jinx is bathed once per week - 10 days.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We give Bella and Micro a bath once a month. They are inside doggies mostly so they do not get so dirty at all. The day before the bath, that is when they get their "outside" day... so off to the park or beach we go. For anytime we go for a walk and their paws get dusty or dirty we just fill the sink with about an inch of water and shampoo and let them stand in it for a few minutes then, drain and rinse... towel dry feet and once again all white. They go to the groomers every 4 weeks so they get two full baths twice a month. However they do get their faces cleaned every day and combed every day too.

Glad to hear Lilly is enjoying her outside time with her new friend.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

It depends. When she is outside playing outside once a week but in the winter every 2 weeks. T

The Bless the Beast can be found on QVC's website or Bo Dereks website.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I give Nemo a bath every Saturday. But when he goes on my deck he stinks after 2 days.. I have to let him out. I think it's something in the New York air(LOL).. I'm giving him a puppy-cut on Tuesday
I have been using CC products for like a month now and he's hair is so beautiful.. No cottony coat, just soft and straight it's amazing.. I have to get out of New York...


Andrea~


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

> When I finally took her to a groomer (and an excellent one at that), she asked me not to groom Maggie so often. Not only does it dry out the skin, but it also causes increased matting. She was right. I quit bathing her so often and the matting did decrease.[/B]



this is true with many high maintenance breeds. I agree too that you can see a difference too. 


Since I've owned a maltese, it seems that on every thread regarding baths... most of the people that post on boards bathe them once a week. Personally, I bathe every 2-3 wks. The first year, I bathed her once a week like most people.


----------

